# Which Freestyle Stabilizer



## Huey04 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have been shooting BHFS for the past couple of years with a ProElite, 12" b-stinger and spot-hogg but just bought an Axcel 3000 with sureloc scope and lens from a friend. He also gave me his AEP over under stabilizer and side bar but I don't really like them due to the limitations on how they can be weighted for balance.
On my BHFS setup I have been using a b-stinger which I love but I just added up the cost on lancaster to get all of the freestyle stabilizer, side bar, weights and it is $370 which is more than I paid for my pro-elite with arrow rest and more than I paid for my whole sight/scope/AEP stab.
Are there any other fs stabs are available with similar stiffness, weight, and adjustability to the b-stinger but for less $$$


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Call Mark Malone of Xtreme Stabilization and ask about his new hi-mod carbon stab.


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

I second TNMAN ... Call Mark he will set u up.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Have you looked into the Doinker products? Lancaster should carry the whole line.


----------



## 148p&y (Aug 8, 2005)

doinker just changed their line up you can find older models for cheap if you shop the classified. I just got 2 12" side bars and 30" stab for $90 and a 24" and a 10" side bar for $40 I got mine through local guys.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Another vote for the Doinkers. If you do not use a lot of weight, the A bomb Elites would be a very affordable and awesome stabilizer.

Or, if you do use a lot of weight, I would look hard for a set of Fatty stabs by Doinker.

No matter which stab manufacturer you choose (like Xtreme, Posten, and, so on), you can rest assured you will get a quaility stab.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> Another vote for the Doinkers. If you do not use a lot of weight, the A bomb Elites would be a very affordable and awesome stabilizer.
> 
> Or, if you do use a lot of weight, I would look hard for a set of Fatty stabs by Doinker.
> 
> No matter which stab manufacturer you choose (like Xtreme, Posten, and, so on), you can rest assured you will get a quaility stab.


 And it will be about half the price of stingers.


----------



## Huey04 (Oct 15, 2008)

I only have experience with the older doinkers which weren't very stiff and had a rubber thing between the stab and the weights which i didn't like. I will check out their new models and the xtreme stabs.


----------



## Bulletpusher55 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I just added a Cartel Midas Plus Aluminum Core 30" Stabilizer, to my ProTec, I tried it at a local indoor bow shop range and liked it so much I added it and a new sight to my Christmas list and Santa and my Wife were kind to me. I tried the B-Stinger and the Cartel and as good as the B-Stinger made my bow feel the 30" Cartel was even better.

This has been my first experience using a stabilizer, as I've never used one before and didn't realize how much a difference it would make in my group size. My wife got mine from a shop in Pennsylvanian and the price was right at $69.99.

I think I'm sold on the usefulness of a 30" long stab.

Bulletpusher55


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

there's a bunch o companies out there.

AEP
Doinker
Cartel
Vibracheck
Beiter
B-Stinger
Smooth Stability
Easton
and the list goes on and on.

see what the guys at the range have. ask if you can try theirs out. it's a ton cheaper than playin the revolving door game.

i know if you are at a shoot and Nunzio of AEP is there, he is more than happy to outfit your bow and let you try his wares. the guy is just one fantastic person to talk to and deal with.


----------

